# Meeräsche, neuer Versuch!



## marioschreiber (16. September 2003)

Mein Sohn wollte heute umbedingt mit seinem Kescher ans Wasser um Garnelen u. Krebse zu fangen.
Also bin ich mit ihm zu der Stelle gefahren an der ich gestern die Meeräschen gesehen habe.
Heute hatte ausser der Fliegenrute noch eine Spinnrute, Wasserkugel und Toastbrot dabei.
Leider war die Steinmole von einem Spinnfischer besetzt. Keine Chance an der Spitze zu fischen.
Und durch die Polbrille sah ich die Äschen! Er hatt es nicht gerafft und sie ständig mit dem Blinker auseinander gejagt ohne was zu merken.
Da er keine Anstallten machte zu gehen sind wir dann etwas weiter am Strand entlanggegangen.

Und da waren sie! :z

Ein Trupp von 5 bis 10 Fischen frass irgendwas von der Oberfläche.
Ich habe sofort eine Brotflocke über die Fische geworfen und langsam hingezogen.
Ohne Erfolg.
Nachdem die Fische etwas weiter gezogen waren nam ich eine Scheibe Weißbrot, zerbröselte sie,  ging etwa 10 Meter ins Wasser und warf die Brotflocken auf das Wasser.
Nach keinen zwei Minuten waren die Meeräschen da und saugten gierig das Brot ein. :a

Wasserkugel und Brotflocke dazwischen, und.......Biss!

Der Fisch ging ab wie ein Formel 1 Auto und sprengte nach 10 Metern das Vorfach! :c

SCHEISSE !!! 

Ich hatte leider nur 0,16er Vorfächer, da ich immer hörte das die Meeräschen so extrem Vorfachscheu sein sollen.

Jetzt habe ich mir "Brotfliegen" gebunden.

Irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen werde ich es erneut versuchen, diesmal mit 0,25 Fluocarbon-Vorfach an der Fliegenrute.

Und.......ich habe mitlerweile auch kein Problem damit dann den Frevel zu begehen mit Brot anzufüttern !
Ich will jetzt endlich so eine Meeräsche!!!
:c :c :c


----------



## Ace (16. September 2003)

Oh Mann so kurz davor...aber immerhin, bin gespannt wann das erste Foto auftaucht


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. September 2003)

Und bei dem Vorhaben wünsche ich dir viel Glück Mario!
So eine Äsche an der Fliegenrute muß ja wohl der Hammer sein. das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich vermute mal das es ähnlich ist wie ein Blauhai an der Hechtrute.


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2003)

Ich schätze den Fisch auf gut 70cm. (eher mehr!).
So wie der abging muss ich dann wohl aufpassen das ich nicht von der Rollenkurbel die Finger zerschlagen bekomme!
Oder kauf ich mir vielleicht gleich eine Anti-Reverse-Rolle !?


----------



## truttadad (16. September 2003)

Oh Gott mir wurde ganz schummerig bei deinem Bericht. Ich lese gerade mit meinem Sohn zusammen und wir können es nicht fassen. Anfüttern ist erlaubt! Denken wir... 

Das Ergebniss zählt! 


Berichte bitte sofort:z


----------



## Franky (16. September 2003)

Jau Mario - denn man tau! 
Stellst Du eine Deiner "Brotfliegen" mal ins Board???? 
SOn Bild vonner Meeräsche wäre natürlich auch schick - vielleicht in Kombination??? :m


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2003)

Die Anregung zu der Fliege habe ich von den ruhrpott-flyfishers

Auf "die Fliegen- "Golden Toast"


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. September 2003)

#+!!??XX/#''µ.....MIST !!! Ich hätte es Dir gegönnt.....aber nun ja wohl erst recht...... Ich hoffe bald auf das erste Bild von Mario mit Meeräsche...#a


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2003)

Warum #+!!??XX/# u.s.w......
Das Wort SCHEISSE wird doch nicht rausgefiltert 

(man muss die Dinge beim Namen nennen !)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. September 2003)

> Das Wort SCHEISSE


 ....drückt den Ärger doch wohl nicht genug aus....oder reicht so ein einfaches Wort etwa ?
Ich wäre bei sowas kurz vor dem Irrenhaus gewesen....bei den ganzen Versuchen :q .....


----------



## nikmark (16. September 2003)

Ich hab gehört, das freie Leine( die ist ganz wichtig !!!) , grüner Teig, (wie die Algen, die die abfressen) und ganz geringe Bebleiung Erfolg haben kann !
Dann direkt an Spundwänden oder Steinen anbieten, wo sie auch "abschlürfen" !

Dann kommt aber ein genialer Drill !!!

Nikmark


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2003)

Bisse hatte ich ja!
WENN die Biester erstmal Brot von der Oberfläche nehmen dann hat man auch eine reelle Chance! WENN !!!
Und die Möwen dürfen davon nichts mitbekommen, sonst kannst du einpacken!


----------



## Maddin (16. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kontakt  16er Vorfach war wohl etwas leichtsinnig, hm? Viel, viel Petri fürs nächste Mal#h


----------



## havkat (16. September 2003)

Ich saach ma nur:

AAAARRRRRGGGGHHH!! 

#q #2 

"Bonefish des kleinen Mannes."
Is wohl watt dran.


----------



## marioschreiber (16. September 2003)

Die Rollenbremse war eigendlich der Schnur entsprechend eingestellt.
Nur habe ich nicht mit einer so schnellen Flucht gerechnet.
Die Viehcher haben ´nen Turbo!
Da kam die Rolle nicht mit (Masseträgheit )
Aber was solls, jetzt weis iches besser!

Ein bekanntes Zitat etwas abgewandelt:
Nach dem Fisch ist vor dem Fisch


----------



## saeboe (17. September 2003)

Mensch Mario!!!
Das hört sich soooo geil an, ich könnte sofort losfahren.
Die Vorstellung einen Formel1 Wagen an der Fliegenrute zu drillen???? Hoffentlich hast Du genug Backing drauf.....
Ich hoffe Du machst noch ein paar Versuche, bin im Moment Krankgeschrieben und muß noch zu Haus rumgammeln und kann nicht an die Küste fahren.Aber dieser Bericht läßt mich schneller genesen.Weiter so, ich Drück Dir die Daumen......
Gruß saeboe


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2003)

200 Merter 20 lbs., das sollte reichen ! (Orvis Battenkill Lage-Abour) 
Wenn das nicht reicht, was dann?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. September 2003)

Schade um die Meeräsche. Ich will Freitag mein Glück mal auf Hafenmeeräschen probieren. Die müßten auch weit über 70cm haben! Werde meine neue Turbo Spin 4 dazu einweihen! Beim nächsten Mal hast Du mehr Glück!


----------



## Hamsterson (17. September 2003)

@Mario
Erst Mefo, dann Äsche. Was kommt als Nächstes? Wolfbarsch? 
*willaucheinemeeräsche"


----------



## marioschreiber (17. September 2003)

Die Meeräsche hab ich ja nicht rausbekommen...

Wolfsbarsch...?
Wäre auch mal nett!
Sind schon welche in der Ostsee gesichtet worden ?

Ein Bekannter fischt in Holland auf die, ich glaub ich muss den mal besuchen.........!


----------



## AndreasG (18. September 2003)

@mario

Mai 02, hatte ich einen beim Spinnfischen auf Als.
Der war mal grad 36 ich musste aber trotzdem 2x hinsehen bevor ich es glauben konnte.


----------



## littleVINIangler (26. April 2011)

*AW: Meeräsche, neuer Versuch!*

Ich habe in Kroatien 6 große Meeräschen gefangen!:m
Alle über 30 cm!:vik:Habe mit Pose und 0,20mm Schnur geangelt.#6
Als köder nahm ich Semmel, diese wurde mir oft abgebissen aber wer gedult hat der fängt!|uhoh: !
Ich habe mit einem winzigen Haken geangelt!|supergri
!!!
Aber geschmeckt haben sie nicht gerade gut!
Und sehr viele Kreten hatten sie auch!|gr:
#d#d#d#d


----------



## Johnny1 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Meeräsche, neuer Versuch!*



littleVINIangler schrieb:


> Ich habe in Kroatien 6 große Meeräschen gefangen!:m
> Alle über 30 cm!:vik:Habe mit Pose und 0,20mm Schnur geangelt.#6
> Als köder nahm ich Semmel, diese wurde mir oft abgebissen aber wer gedult hat der fängt!|uhoh: !
> Ich habe mit einem winzigen Haken geangelt!|supergri
> ...



Ihr müsst zwischen dünn- und dicklippiger meeräsche unterscheiden.
Die dicklippige in der regel in der ostsee und die dünnlippige im mittelmeerraum.
Ich hab auch ne dicklippige auf nen seeringler fangen können und hat fantastisch geschmeckt. Fisch hat nur die hauptgräten und lässt sich daher grätenfrei essen.
Hat ein schönes festes fleisch.


----------

